# Pictures of Mister from today....



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww how handsome he is! Love that second picture, he looks like he is smiling lol. Fantastic


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

lovely looking dog


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww! So cute, but what...no horse this time LOL!!! He is great!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Mister is a very nice looking fellow, and I think he knows it too. These are great shots you took of him. I agree with WonderPup on that 2nd picture, where she said he looks like he is smiling, in fact I'll go one even farther, I think he looks as if he is laughing.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is gorgeous, that third pic looks like a Gunter photo, very arty and Mister looks very handsome indeed


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Dito, That 3rd picture also reminded me of a Gunther picture, and believe me, the way that we all seem to feel about all of Gunthers pictures, that is definately meant as a compliment.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Love the last shot!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> Gorgeous! Love the last shot!!


I agree! :thumb:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, he is a very handsome poodle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That's cute. Jester's mom almost bought Billy the stud charm but he definitely looks like a guy anyway. Your poodle is so pretty for a boy. At least until he rolls on his back. LOL Definitely a boy! 

Your third shot is a wonderful. What a nice point of view.
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pics of Mister. I love it when they lay "froggy" style. I love the clip on him, he looks very handsome!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great looking spoo.
The third picture reminds me of my Gunther,indeed.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww thanks for all the lovely replies. And yeah no horse this time lol. We were at home and i board her a few miles away plus he is WAY to clean to be playing with the horse lol. 
Thanks again!!!

Ill have to post some more soon.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG, he's soooo handsome! I cant wait to have a light colored poodle. They are so pretty.

God job grooming him as well. Are you a professional groomer?


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I groom at a place in Seattle, WA. I havent been grooming too long but i love it so far.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 13, 2009)

He's so handsome! Great trim too.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Irish123 (Jun 12, 2009)

Very pretty boy!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a great hair cut! I love it! He definitely is a stud


----------

